# IBS gone after having gastric bypass surgery



## Mugsy (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi. It's been a while since I posted. anyway, for a year and a half, I have suffered from IBS to the point that I had to go on sick leave from work. I had no control. Started to wear depends. Was sent to the hospital many times and was given morphine for the severe pain. I am also a diabetic. My sugar levels started to reach between 18 to 26. I had gastric bypass surgery on November 25th, 2008. A month before surgery, I was put on insulin for my diabetes. 2 days after surgery, I stopped taking any medication for diabetes, and my IBS has Stopped!!!!!!!!!! what a feeling that is. in almost 3 months since surgery, I have lost 65 pounds, and feeling great.







Has anyone else had gastric bypass surgery?


----------

